# Private health insurance - co-payments and EU registration certificate?



## mildesorte (Feb 9, 2017)

Currently looking into getting the EU registration certificate in Spain as a non-worker where you need proof of income and private health insurance.

Has anyone got their EU registration certificate recently and what private health insurance did you have? 

Have seen many good deals where if you pay co-payments (copagos) (ie. you pay a little bit every time you use the private health insurance) the amount you have to pay each month for the insurance is about half (eg only 30 euros instead of 60 euros).

However, someone on another website forum mentioned that someone had had their EU registration certificate denied because their copago insurance wasn't good enough. 

Apparently it depends on where you go and the civil servant in question!

Anyone managed to use a "copago" health insurance to get their EU registration certificate? 

Also, anyone had any experiences (good or bad) with the Foreigners Office in Valencia City Centre? (the one near the Estacion del Nord).

Finally, was thinking of using one of those "gestores" to help out with all the paperwork for me. Anyone know of one in Valencia City who might be able to help?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't answer your question on registration, but I would offer this piece of advice as someone who has experienced cancer in the family - 'Hope for the best, but plan for the worst'. 

Health insurance is like any insurance in that you pay more now to avoid the risk of having to pay a lot more in the future. CAT scans, blood tests, chemotherapy drugs, radiotherapy treatment and a long etc. would leave most people in dire straits if they had to pay in cash, all at a time when life could hardly be worse.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mildesorte said:


> Currently looking into getting the EU registration certificate in Spain as a non-worker where you need proof of income and private health insurance.
> 
> Has anyone got their EU registration certificate recently and what private health insurance did you have?
> 
> ...


Any insurance with '_copago_' is not acceptable as healthcare coverage for registering as a resident. It has to be full cover with no _copago_.

Gestores can be very useful since they can get things speeded-up because of whom they know but be aware that their services aren't free.


----------



## mildesorte (Feb 9, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> Any insurance with '_copago_' is not acceptable as healthcare coverage for registering as a resident. It has to be full cover with no _copago_.
> 
> Gestores can be very useful since they can get things speeded-up because of whom they know but be aware that their services aren't free.


I have been looking again at these copago insurances, and some have a maximum amount you would pay in copagos of about 250 to 300 euros per year (i.e even if you were to be constantly using the private health insurance, you'd never pay more than that amount in copagos within a 12 month period). Would it not be the case then that if you could prove you have plenty of money in your bank account (way above the 6000? 8000? 10,000? euro amount that I have been told by different people is the amount you need to register) then having the co-pago insurance wouldn't be a problem? 

At least the non-copago ones usually also include free dental care so it could well work out worth it to pay the extra in the end anyway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mildesorte said:


> I have been looking again at these copago insurances, and some have a maximum amount you would pay in copagos of about 250 to 300 euros per year (i.e even if you were to be constantly using the private health insurance, you'd never pay more than that amount in copagos within a 12 month period). Would it not be the case then that if you could prove you have plenty of money in your bank account (way above the 6000? 8000? 10,000? euro amount that I have been told by different people is the amount you need to register) then having the co-pago insurance wouldn't be a problem?
> 
> At least the non-copago ones usually also include free dental care so it could well work out worth it to pay the extra in the end anyway.


Copago is not permitted as Baldilocks has already said
The amount you have to prove that you have each month depends on the area that you are applying in.


----------



## mildesorte (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok. Thanks for your replies.

Any idea how much the income you need to show is in Valencia city centre office?

These forums and websites seem to be saying it could be anything from about 5000 to 10000 euros, depending on where you go.


----------

